# Don's koa stash...



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2018)

I cut up part of a log @Don Ratcliff sent me (via @Schroedc )
And just a sample of whats in store for me....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2018)

No no no, that's the wrong one. That was supposed to be sent to me, you got a different one. Please send that back to me...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2018)

My shoulder hurts just looking at picture. NICE!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 7, 2018)

Man, that is some ugly a** koa and who in their right mind would want that? It is full of wrinkles and too wavy of a surface. That will never iron out or sit flat. Don is right, actually wrong again, it is actually going to me......I'll pm you my address @Schroedc and kindly dispose it for you 

So when are we having our WB annual luau? Don's place or Colin's? Wait, I am a newbie, I probably don't have the VIP privileges yet and you guys will probably make me greet you and use me as your valet . Bastids! I'll bring the kona.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 7, 2018)

Man I dread when I get as old as you guys! Y'alls mind has already gone. Don't you remember it comes to me!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2018)

Marc, what's the deal with that saw? I can't see the cord, where the hell does it plug in? Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 7, 2018)

Tony said:


> Marc, what's the deal with that saw? I can't see the cord, where the hell does it plug in? Tony


I think it is stuck- who will be fit enough to be King Arthur and pull it out from the Koa rock!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 7, 2018)

Tony said:


> Marc, what's the deal with that saw? I can't see the cord, where the hell does it plug in? Tony



Ehh, don't worry about it, Tony. It's probably not safe for you to use a saw that is longer than you are tall.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 7, 2018)

See even with those boards laid out in the Hawaiian sun (oops Colin is in the Midwest?), them wrinkles are still present.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> See even with those boards laid out in the Hawaiian sun (oops Colin is in the Midwest?), them wrinkles are still present.



Umm....I am on the east coast.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Umm....I am on the east coast.....


That sucks for you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Umm....I am on the east coast.....



Darn it Marc, my mistake...........so the party is in your place then! Thank goodness your in Conn., shipping would be cheaper since I am in the south east- I’ll pm you then Marc..........oh, wait a cotton pickin’ minute I know a great steak house in NYC, he has a butcher bandsaw, bring the Koa there so we can section off the beef (I get the fillet mignon, you get the chuck)- the way you are doing it old school, it will take you forever. I know a place in Brooklyn where we can get some real NYC cheesecake and will use the Koa powder shavings on top for effect

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2018)

Filet mignon is over rated....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Filet mignon is over rated....


Yeah, your right......I’ll take the flank or the hangar medium rare. But, no cheese cake for you as you are probably lactose intolerant . I’ll get the joint to play us no classical music, but some head bangin’ metal......better yet I’ll bring some guitars and a Marshall stack so we can jam in your shop.......I get to be Kirk though  to be lead guitar and you can be James to scream your lungs out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2018)

I like cheese cake....love it..plain though. Not that fancy fruity junk.

I'll be Mick Mars....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I like cheese cake....love it..plain though. Not that fancy fruity junk.
> 
> I'll be Mick Mars....


 Me too.......sure old Mick Mars with the top hat, white Olympic strat with Floyd rose with a reverse headstock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Filet mignon is over rated....



Prime rib baby. Or T-bone if you're on a budget. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2018)

Ribeye

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Ribeye



Bingo @Mike1950 and for them northerners they like to call them Delmonico steaks for whatever reason. Must be a Union thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 7, 2018)

^^^^^^
The wagyu beef is coming out Mister, then the Kobe to follow.......after our Union meeting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> ^^^^^^
> The wagyu beef is coming out Mister, then the Kobe to follow.......after our Union meeting!



Not sure about you and kobe wagyuing your beef but must be a heck of a strange meeting!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 7, 2018)

Ever tried the ribeye of beer fed beef...yum!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2018)

Not sure how this went from koa to a couple guys picking out curtains after a meal but WOW!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## dehn0045 (Aug 7, 2018)

Back to the wood children!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 7, 2018)

Wood? Were we talking about wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Bingo @Mike1950 and for them northerners they like to call them Delmonico steaks for whatever reason. Must be a Union thing


I had a delmonico....good yummy stuff.

But that wagyu or kobe is the tops....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not sure how this went from koa to a couple guys picking out curtains after a meal but WOW!



were talkin food bubba- and steaks take top billing!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 7, 2018)

This is what happens @Don Ratcliff when this rookie shows up and clown around with the elders  while you have your Mai Tai in your comfortable hut in Wagyu.........I mean Oahu......eh, wherever effin Island you are in

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> This is what happens @Don Ratcliff when this rookie shows up and clown around with the elders  while you have your Mai Tai in your comfortable hut in Wagyu.........I mean Oahu......eh, wherever effin Island you are in


Big island, I'm on the BIG ISLAND! You must have gone to the same school @Lou Currier went to... jeezzz...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Big island, I'm on the BIG ISLAND! You must have gone to the same school @Lou Currier went to... jeezzz...



Yep he is on the one that is sinkin!!!


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 7, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Big island, I'm on the BIG ISLAND! You must have gone to the same school @Lou Currier went to... jeezzz...



Ze plane boss, ze plane! Weren’t you situated at the Royal HI, which is in Oahu? ....you move too much..... Kauai, Maui, Hawaii, who cares they all end with an I. Just go back to your hut and keep drinking that Mai Tai.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Yep he is on the one that is sinkin!!!


Sinking? I'm on the one getting bigger...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2018)

I had a steak in a fancy restaurant in Schreveport some years back that was just incredible. 2" thick and literally I cut it with a fork. I wish I knew what it was but I was about a dozen Jack & Cokes into the evening.....


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hawaiian curly koa planks for grilling

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Hawaiian curly koa planks for grilling
> 
> View attachment 151363


At least they are getting used...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Big island, I'm on the BIG ISLAND! You must have gone to the same school @Lou Currier went to... jeezzz...




Australia? Hell I thought you were in Hawaii?





Tony said:


> I had a steak in a fancy restaurant in Schreveport some years back that was just incredible. 2" thick and literally I cut it with a fork. I wish I knew what it was but I was about a dozen Jack & Cokes into the evening.....




If you were that far in, it was probably the comforter on your bed!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 8, 2018)

If you cut it with a fork it was probably a hamburger

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2018)

Back to the thread

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 8, 2018)

So where is the sequel to this Koa thread? 
I’ve had my cheesecake and my steak already. 
I am looking for the after party. 
Rocky are we still in the intermission ? 
Everyone is eagerly awaiting for the second act


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Uhmm... this was the sequel. The good stuff is over in Clay's Hey Hey!! Thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 8, 2018)

This sequel blows.......I’ll check out the prequel on the other thread. I guess there is a Rocky I, a Rocky II.......but no Rocky III/IV and V. Is it too late to get my ticket refunded for this show? I only saw the trailer. I feel jipped. That is like going to the Big Island and not see the other 4 islands. WTFruitin tootin’ hole.

Sure @Tony agree with @rocky1.......damn elders and their VIP’s.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2018)

Damn kid, get off my lawn!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> Damn kid, get off my lawn!!!!!



Yeah, but your lawn has nice grass.......mine has high weeds! Mine makes me itch. @rocky1, do you have some Aloe for the itch?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Yeah, but your lawn has nice grass.......mine has high weeds! Mine makes me itch.



Right now mine has brown, crisp and will cut your feet if you're not wearing shoes. We need rain down here bad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 8, 2018)

Wish I could send you some! We're good now and still waiting for more

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> Right now mine has brown, crisp and will cut your feet if you're not wearing shoes. We need rain down here bad!


we are supposed to be 107 here tomorrow- I will believe it when it happens. Our lawn is green- water is the Key. Damn texicans- ya gotta teach them everthin....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> we are supposed to be 107 here tomorrow- I will believe it when it happens. Our lawn is green- water is the Key. Damn texicans- ya gotta teach them everthin....



We keep a close eye on the weather in your neck of the woods now. 97 in Portland tomorrow, kid doesn't have AC. Learning a tough lesson I believe. Tony

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> Right now mine has brown, crisp and will cut your feet if you're not wearing shoes. We need rain down here bad!


Sending good vibes your way.........it is actually raining a lot here is Charleston. Love to funnel most of it your way as parts of the city gets flooded spots because of the amount of rain we have been getting.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> We keep a close eye on the weather in your neck of the woods now. 97 in Portland tomorrow, kid doesn't have AC. Learning a tough lesson I believe. Tony


Portland is worse at 97 than we are- humidity is much higher. end of the month and it will cool there. they get 35+ inches a rain on average in a yr we get 15- and most of it is white rain...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> We keep a close eye on the weather in your neck of the woods now. 97 in Portland tomorrow, kid doesn't have AC. Learning a tough lesson I believe. Tony


They get some nasty ice storms but the weather in the winter is milder but too damn much rain and not near enough sun.. go 35 miles up gorge to hood river and 45" of rain-55 miles the dalles and it is in lee of Mt. hood and yer in the desert again 14.


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> They get some nasty ice storms but the weather in the winter is milder but too damn much rain and not near enough sun.. go 35 miles up gorge to hood river and 45" of rain-55 miles the dalles and it is in lee of Mt. hood and yer in the desert again 14.



That's what I hear. We got some pictures from a beach trip where they walked through the woods and instantly came up to water. Very unusual thing for a Texan!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> That's what I hear. We got some pictures from a beach trip where they walked through the woods and instantly came up to water. Very unusual thing for a Texan!!


yes oregon coast is nowhere near the terrain you are used to. Bring yer swimmin trunks- you will enjoy the water...


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> yes oregon coast is nowhere near the terrain you are used to. Bring yer swimmin trunks- you will enjoy the water...



I don't know about that, I heard it was COLD!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> I don't know about that, I heard it was COLD!!!!


you were complaining about the heat - a swim will cool you off. it stays about the same yr around- 55

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> you were complaining about the heat - a swim will cool you off. it stays about the same yr around- 55



I'm not complaining about the heat, you know I prefer it! Just wish it would some every now and then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2018)

Squirrel!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2018)

Some good stuff for casting in that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Some good stuff for casting in that.



Yep...that's next on the ever growing I need to try this list.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Yeah, but your lawn has nice grass.......mine has high weeds! Mine makes me itch. @rocky1, do you have some Aloe for the itch?



My wife may have, but not me! She's more into essential oils and would likely give you a bottle of Tea Tree Oil instead.




Tony said:


> We keep a close eye on the weather in your neck of the woods now. 97 in Portland tomorrow, kid doesn't have AC. Learning a tough lesson I believe. Tony



Holiday Inn has AC!




ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 151410



Call the Orkin Man quick, you're Koa has termites!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

